# At what age did you feel "physically" old?



## Micheal

With me, I was about 65 when I noticed I was slowing down, but hey I was retired and was just taking my time to do it right....
When I turned 70, I discovered that it was taking me longer to split the firewood then the season for burning it lasted. Bought a wood splitter in self-defense. 
Now, looking back I think I felt "physically" old well before I am now even willing to admit to.... 

What about you?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

My hips and knees are old at 64. The rest of me isn’t.


----------



## GTX63

I was very athletic and involved in competitive sports thru my 40s. I noticed the decline in my mid 30s, but only slightly.

Age is teaching me patience, focus and the ability to now complete something rather than leave it at 90% because I'm busy and can finish it later.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm glad you specified "physically" . I think for me it was about 73 years old..
I will soon be 77. My mind says "let's go" and my body says, "who, me??"
If it weren't for arthritic hips, I could do more..
Now a 40 pound sack of dog food feels like 125 pounds used to..


----------



## emdeengee

My physical aging is based on cancer. I would say the last 3 years have really aged me - just in time to collect my pensions.


----------



## frogmammy

Between the ears, I'm still 18!

Unfortunately, the REST of me has forged ahead.

Mon


----------



## MichaelZ

There are some exercises that can keep you feeling younger:

Begin by standing on a comfortable surface where you have plenty of room at each side.

With a 5-lb. potato sack in each hand, extend your arms straight out from your sides and hold them there as long as you can. Try to reach a full minute, then relax.

Each day, you’ll find that you can hold this position for just a bit longer.

After a couple of weeks, move up to 10-lb.potato sacks, then 50-lb. potato sacks, and eventually try to get to where you can lift a 100-lb. potato sack in each hand and hold your arms straight for more than a full minute.

After you feel confident at that level, put a potato in each of the sacks;


----------



## Cabin Fever

I'm probably doing more now (age 66) than I did when I was younger.

My advice is to "trust your cape" 

He's one of those who knows that life
Is just a leap of faith
Spread your arms and hold your breath
Always trust your cape


----------



## Farmerjack41

About three years ago, at age 75, I start too see some changes. Noticed am walking a little slower, etc. As long as I can keep active things should not get too bad. Lot of people wonder why I still keep farming, but that makes me get out and keep moving. Yes, 100 lb hay bales are now really heavy, but that's what machinery was made for.


----------



## Wolf mom

I'll be 76 next month. Worked at a full time job until I was 70. Never felt that I was physically slowing down until 2 years ago when I moved across the country from 5 acres to 1. Georgia's humidity and rain in the past two years has not allowed me to be doing all the outside work I love. I know the lack of exercise is doing me in. I have a small garden and walk, but the lack of bending, lifting hay bales (no more horses), etc. - well, it's just not the same.
I've always paced myself; work hard putting up a fence, then go sit and relax pulling weeds, then back to the fence...so I'm sure that I didn't notice much slowing down before this.


----------



## IndyDave

42. Congestive heart failure aged me tremendously all at once.


----------



## Meinecke

I would say it depends on day by day...sometimes i feel like 12 and other days i get barely out of bed...
But in general, no aging issues with 43 so far...


----------



## CKelly78z

Many things can be done to ward off the aging process (or feeling old).
-Don't sit for more than an 1/2 hour.
-Get outside and walk.
-Put the soda pop down, pick up a water.
-Find a fascinating hobby.
-Get a puppy/kitten.
-Volunteer with young people.
-Turn off the TV and do a project.
-Lift light weights to keep tone.
-Develop a stretching regimen, and do it regularly.
-Travel with a group.


----------



## HermitJohn

CKelly78z said:


> -Travel with a group.


Just shoot me now.


----------



## Micheal

emdeengee said:


> My physical aging is based on cancer. I would say the last 3 years have really aged me.


Living with a two time cancer survivor I think I understand what you are saying.... The wife sometimes doubts if she would do the treatments a third time..... The after effects are....... they just are.....


----------



## alleyyooper

Age 72 think I am still more active than some 40 year olds.

(1. travel in a group, No way I will travel with a bunch of people. I will how ever belong to a group and hunt coyotes and fish with them.

(2. walk my dogs every day twice for a total of 4 miles minus rain days and days so cold I don't want the pups to suffer out in it.

(3. Have never been a soda (pop) drinker. always been coffee, tea either hot or cold.

(4. OH Gee what could a hobby be, I reload ammo for my rifles & shot guns, shoot sporting clays summer and winter, Make my own fishing lures, hunt and fish and have a antique car I maintain to show. Not to mention a whole bunch of tractors I work on.

(5. I have two dogs I walk and play with and a cat in the house.

(6. See my hobbies above, I like to see the news and weather on TV.

(7. Lift light weights!!! Does cutting splitting and loading fire wood count? What about lifting my AWD mower into the pick up on ditch mowing days?

(8. I think the stuff I do every day is plenty of streaching.

I am not going to be messing around with a bunch of whinney kids, because you expect them to put their cell phones away and enjoy being out doors.

Had a group at the nature center we were attemping to teach about honey bees. We dropped half the day because it was a Royal pain trying to get them to shut their phones off and stop playing games and pay attention.

I believe most young people are to hung up on their social media, games and other electronics to enjoy the out doors.

Yes there are a few exceptions but not many.

Your only as old as you feel and I feel fine, can't run 50 mile marthons like my daughter and more but could walk all day long with no problems.

 Al


----------



## Wolf mom

CKelly78z said:


> Many things can be done to ward off the aging process (or feeling old).
> -Don't sit for more than an 1/2 hour.
> -Get outside and walk.
> -Put the soda pop down, pick up a water.
> -Find a fascinating hobby.
> -Get a puppy/kitten.
> -Volunteer with young people.
> -Turn off the TV and do a project.
> -Lift light weights to keep tone.
> -Develop a stretching regimen, and do it regularly.
> -Travel with a group.


You must be a youngster....


----------



## [email protected]

exercise sounds like a good idea. but if one has arthritis in hips and knees, and walking only 50 feet causes severe lower back pain, it is out of the question.
when I was in my 40's I came home after work from a construction job. was pitching horse shoes with son and nephew. had my steel toe boots on. wife came by and said I should go jogging with her. I told her, I don't need any exercise. she said , you just can't do it.
So I went jogging with her with my steel toes on.
we went 1 1/2 mile out and then back.. I wasn't even winded.. those days are long gone..


----------



## CKelly78z

Wolf mom said:


> You must be a youngster....


54 years old, and currently going through chemo treatments again, with a new pacemaker in late 2017, but cut firewood last week, and rode my bicycle last night about 10 miles....just keep pushing !


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

I am 60 and an office worker, basically. I always have been active outside of work, walking for exercise and doing chores and projects around my place, but occasional activity is not nearly as good for strength and stamina as a lifestyle where you do hard work every day, I think. As a result I find I can work hard for about half a weekend day when I used to be able to manage the occasional full day. I started noticing that in the last five years, so I'll say I started feeling physically old at 55. 

The good news is that I have not worn myself out. I don't have any joint problems like my wife, who has done hard work at horse barns most of her life. Both her knees are deteriorating and she is getting arthritis in her hands. Still, she can and often will dig and saw and tote from sunup until sundown at 62, a fact which makes me both sheepish and proud.


----------



## secuono

26 or so. Marked decrease. I'm 31 this year. I don't seem to be aging well.


----------



## Danaus29

Physically old? About the tender age of 5 (from what I can remember). I wasn't blessed with a normal body. I never knew what it felt like to be a kid and just run and play without worrying about how much it would hurt the next day, or several days.


----------



## newfieannie

omg 31 and you don't seem to be aging well. you're just a kid.

as someone else mentioned you have to push yourself. get up off that chair( if you don't have anything drastically wrong of course) PT told me years ago dont sit any longer than 15 to 20 min. I use a timer. I think I may be the oldest here now. not sure of a couple of the men.

I started at my rock garden at 830. digging, weeding transplanting and what not. just came in around an hour ago. had some tea and I'm ready to go again and start at the side beds. blistering hot here also but I'm drinking lots of water this year.

not enough hours in the day for what I have to do. soon as the beds are finished I start to paint the basement walls. already got the deck painted. then I have to clean out 2 sheds. yesterday I loaded the car with stuff from one shed to VV. next cool day I'm heading for the country and mow everything out there. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

My 50's little aches, pains and weight gains.
Weight gain is reversible, working on that this year, I noticed a little joint relief and regained the ability to actually do/want to do some of the physical stuff again.


----------



## mml373

Micheal said:


> With me, I was about 65 when I noticed I was slowing down, but hey I was retired and was just taking my time to do it right....
> When I turned 70, I discovered that it was taking me longer to split the firewood then the season for burning it lasted. Bought a wood splitter in self-defense.
> Now, looking back I think I felt "physically" old well before I am now even willing to admit to....
> 
> What about you?


Suddenly, at 44. Thanks to the flu shot, required by my employer. Turned this competitive runner into a 90 year old man who struggles to walk. Don't believe the lie that vaccines are harmless.


----------



## newfieannie

it affected my son same way


----------



## mml373

newfieannie said:


> it affected my son same way


Sorry to hear.

It is the most awful thing to be a gifted athlete, capable of anything, physically, and now to be stricken with neurological effects from unnecessary immunization.

Did your son ever recover? How long was he messed up?


----------



## haypoint

I think it comes as mile stones. When I was 30, I umped into the bed of my truck, threw a 80 pound bag of oats on my shoulder, walked to the tailgate an got ready to jump off. Milestone. This is an injury that I might not recover from.
I've taken a tire off a rim and replaced the tire with a crowbar, screwdriver a chunk of rope an a stick, while sitting in the gravel driveway. Today, if I have a flat while on the road, I may call a tire place and have them change the tire. That was a 60 year milestone.


----------



## Teej

49, that was the last year I was able to vault up onto a bareback horse from the ground. 9 years later I can still mount from the ground on a saddled horse (it ain't pretty though) and I can still do all my chores (just takes me longer). A little over 2 years ago I tore a bicep tendon and 6 months later had surgery to repair it. I still do not have the strength in my right arm I did pre injury. It seems like it's taking an awful long time to rebuild muscle and I'm beginning to suspect I'll never get it all back.


----------



## newfieannie

mml373 said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> It is the most awful thing to be a gifted athlete, capable of anything, physically, and now to be stricken with neurological effects from unnecessary immunization.
> 
> Did your son ever recover? How long was he messed up?


he's never been the same. he works at construction. he use to work on a ship but had to give it up. I don't expect him to last much longer where he is. I wish he'd just quit but he's the kind of boy who doesn't want to live off his mother and he would have to but I'm all for it.

he used a cane for the longest time. when we're coming upstairs I'm up there long before he is. 14 steps and he's probably down on the third one breathing hard. the guys at work do take a lot of stuff off his shoulders i must say. he's very well liked also. we can't go shopping together because I walk too fast for him. I've never had the shot and don't intend to


----------



## Bungiex88

31 I started feeling the effects of severe lower back arthritis and arthritis in my hands


----------



## wkndwrnch

Will be 59,up at 5am have not set an alarm for years.Left a "paying job"7 years ago.Have been working for myself with DW's help since. Just got back from a mission trip to Houston with 80 people,we repaired Harvey damaged houses,yes some of the people on the job were on social media.I own a wood splitter,but still move fire wood,occasional aches and pains but Ibuprofen does the job. Low bp,heart rate,mostly drink water,no time for tv.I am not 40 anymore,but I have more experience now(good and bad)that I would not trade for youth.


----------



## 101pigs

Micheal said:


> With me, I was about 65 when I noticed I was slowing down, but hey I was retired and was just taking my time to do it right....
> When I turned 70, I discovered that it was taking me longer to split the firewood then the season for burning it lasted. Bought a wood splitter in self-defense.
> Now, looking back I think I felt "physically" old well before I am now even willing to admit to....
> 
> What about you?



Had heart attach at age 70. Hey i am getting old.  Never the same after my first heart attach.


----------



## Oxankle

I retired from an adversarial job at 61 and bought a small acreage, raised cattle. At 83 the wife told me I was too old to be feeding cattle in the snow. Moved to a condo, too confining, bought two acres and an old house, big garden. I did not notice a pronounced decline until last fall, at 87. Slowing down a bit, have less tolerance for heat. Way less strength than in prime, sometimes unsteady on rough ground. Skin paper thin, bruise easily, head and hands always cut up with little scratches. Looked at myself in mirror last night---ugly, hollow-eyed, wrinkled old man needs a shave.


----------



## newfieannie

that's what I think about too Chuck the pronounced decline! wondering when it's going to hit me. I spose it's got to sooner or later. if I get out in this heat too much it's gonna be sooner.


----------



## nehimama

My mind does not think I'm old, but my body sure lets me know it at times!!


----------



## nehimama




----------



## HermitJohn

haypoint said:


> I've taken a tire off a rim and replaced the tire with a crowbar, screwdriver a chunk of rope an a stick, while sitting in the gravel driveway. Today, if I have a flat while on the road, I may call a tire place and have them change the tire. That was a 60 year milestone.


I use an old leaf spring, but still do my own tires. Setting in some tireshop waiting room for hour then paying $20 for privilege isnt yet worth it. Fixing that one tire maybe all I get done that day, but at least a bit of feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## HermitJohn

Oxankle said:


> I retired from an adversarial job at 61 and bought a small acreage, raised cattle. At 83 the wife told me I was too old to be feeding cattle in the snow. Moved to a condo, too confining, bought two acres and an old house, big garden. I did not notice a pronounced decline until last fall, at 87. Slowing down a bit, have less tolerance for heat. Way less strength than in prime, sometimes unsteady on rough ground. Skin paper thin, bruise easily, head and hands always cut up with little scratches. Looked at myself in mirror last night---ugly, hollow-eyed, wrinkled old man needs a shave.


Its always a bit of a shock when I look in mirror anymore, so I just dont look in mirrors anymore. Not intentionally anyways.


----------



## newfieannie

too young to think like that HJ! although this year my son has had a terrible time with his back. he use to do his tires same way . he just couldn't manage. I bought the tires for him and got the guys to change everything over. they called him when the car was ready.

he seems to be doing well now. he's getting bags of soil for me and dropping it off before work. he's only early 50's but he did admit a couple days ago he can't keep up with me. his father died at 59 so I'm somewhat prepared. ~Georgia


----------



## HermitJohn

newfieannie said:


> too young to think like that HJ! although this year my son has had a terrible time with his back. he use to do his tires same way . he just couldn't manage. I bought the tires for him and got the guys to change everything over. they called him when the car was ready.
> 
> he seems to be doing well now. he's getting bags of soil for me and dropping it off before work. he's only early 50's but he did admit a couple days ago he can't keep up with me. his father died at 59 so I'm somewhat prepared. ~Georgia


Whats really going to be difficult is when I can no longer do my own auto mechanic work. So far holding out with older simpler stuff but hard to find other than basket cases that need complete restoration. Lot shops wont even work on the old stuff they cant plug into their machines. I dont like the uber automated modern cars that cost fortune to fix. And the taxi services dont come out into the boonies to pick you up. They will deliver you if you start ride in town, but thats it. I assume it will be same with the AI cars they are hyping anymore.


----------



## newfieannie

he always fixed his own cars also. today I think he's doing a brake job. he'll only go if he has to.I gave him my 2010 kia soul so it was in good shape because I kept up maintenance at the dealership. I have to look for a service manual for him . I think the dealership wants 80 dollars for them.


----------



## HermitJohn

newfieannie said:


> he always fixed his own cars also. today I think he's doing a brake job. he'll only go if he has to.I gave him my 2010 kia soul so it was in good shape because I kept up maintenance at the dealership. I have to look for a service manual for him . I think the dealership wants 80 dollars for them.


 Look on ebay think best ones anymore are on dvd. The old consumer car manuals in paper got dumbed down with both intervention of lawyers and the extreme electronics complexity of modern cars. Cars anymore dont have just one computer, they have subsystem computers that phone home to the main computer. Truly stupid way to do things but what you going to do. If people refused the modern crap, the pet politicians would just ban older stuff. You change anything and the modern computer tattle tales about it. Only the car companies are sophisticated enough to cheat like VW did.


----------



## WolfBrother

Micheal said:


> With me, I was about 65 when I noticed I was slowing down, but hey I was retired and was just taking my time to do it right....
> When I turned 70, I discovered that it was taking me longer to split the firewood then the season for burning it lasted. Bought a wood splitter in self-defense.
> Now, looking back I think I felt "physically" old well before I am now even willing to admit to....
> 
> What about you?


This year, I retired 12/31/16. Feb 2017 I got feet tangled in my Wife's post knee repair knee bending machine. Came down hard on mainly my L knee. L knee was hurting pretty good, L hip had some mild pain in it. MRI etc both were good. By Dec 17 L hip was hurting and early 2018 MRI with contrast showed "A Monster case of Osteo Arthritis". Am working towards weight loss (Ideal Protein diet is working well for me) but will probably become part bionic either the end of this year/first part of next. 2 Orthopods have both said a hip replacement is not an IF but a WHEN. I'm feeling it this year.


----------



## lmrose

I started feeling older the last time we moved in 2918 when I was 72 and my husband 73 yrs. When we moved from an apartment in town to the house trailer I had to do it all my self except driving. Bill was not well and couldn't help. I remember being over whelmed and how hard it was to clean out the apt and get rid of the last furniture that wouldn't fit into the trailer. The last day was the hardest. Since then we have both slowed down considerably. We still garden and grow our food and have chickens but find it hard keeping up the farm and our winter place too. More changes may be in sight soon.


----------



## fordy

.....................I want to give those over 50 a little heads up that (I) think saved my life................
...........I had a heart attack about 12 pm midnight Dec-17 , slow onset but pain spread across my whole chest , I knew what was happeneing !!!! I started taking those little tiny pills you put under your tongue for angina , 2 at a time every 3 minutes or so ! I took every pill in the little bottle while I searched for a clinic that was 'In the system' and drove myself to it about 10 miles away .
...........About 20 minutes had gone by when I arrived at the clinic in a shopping center . My chest pain had almost disappeared and the Doc ran tests and laughed when I told him my story of the "Little Pills"........! I really don't think he took me seriously , but they called an ambulance and had me transported to the Hospital , they ran tests and implanted a stint the next afternoon about 3 pm .
..........So , I went home 2 days later , with NO permanent damage to my heart muscle and I'm still kicking..................
...........My recommendation to all that experience a heart attack is to start taking those little pills cause I believe they , WORK !!!!!!! Keep a bottle of them WITH YOU every where you GO ! , fordy


----------



## shawnlee

At about 50 is when I started to realize I was not 20 anymore and tried to set more realistic expectations about what I should and could do,...….sure at 70 I could tear off the roof and shingle it,...but is it worth the consequences, not to mention what should be a weekend job turning into a month long project or more.

Like a engine with only so many miles in it, the back, hips hands only have so many miles in them,...….disks are a wear item and once they are shot, its down hill, the body can only take soo much abuse.


Its not so much about limits as it is consequences...…...and the consequences for pushing those limits goes up as we age.


----------



## Micheal

fordy, those "little pills" you mention are Nitroglycerin, maybe Nitrostat or a generic brand....
Although directions on my bottle state "one tablet under the tongue every 5 minutes - not to exceed a total of 3 tabs in 15 minutes"....

I was told that after taking the first one I best be calling an ambulance, by the 2nd tab be on my way to a hospital, so EMTs or hospital staff can determine if I needed a 3rd tab..... 
So far my tabs have reached the expire date twice without use......


----------



## fordy

Micheal said:


> fordy, those "little pills" you mention are Nitroglycerin, maybe Nitrostat or a generic brand....
> Although directions on my bottle state "one tablet under the tongue every 5 minutes - not to exceed a total of 3 tabs in 15 minutes"....
> 
> I was told that after taking the first one I best be calling an ambulance, by the 2nd tab be on my way to a hospital, so EMTs or hospital staff can determine if I needed a 3rd tab.....
> So far my tabs have reached the expire date twice without use......


....................................................................
................The 'Nitro' pills are a Vaso Dialator , meaning they increase the capacity of the restricted vessels to carry more blood to and from the heart ! In my situation I have\had Coronary blockages that supply oxygenated blood to the heart muscle ! Taking those pills albeit probably too many at the time I believe saved my life ! This was an emergency , and so I felt it appropriate to respond in the way I did . The medical community may need to evaluate it's recommendations for situations such as 'Mine' relative to these pills ! , fordy


----------



## anniew

Everyone knows that you are feeling older when the topics of conversation are limited mostly to medical issues and what's on the menu.


----------



## NewEnglandMTNcat

I'm 65, turning 66 early December. 

I feel young... except my knees. Those appendages feel 85 and counting. Broke one about 20 years ago, and the other took forever to get diagnosed with a benign tumor, which got removed at the end of 2017. Unfortunately, 1) a lot of muscle got wasted before anyone could do a proper diagnosis and 2) inaccessible portions of the tumor are slowly growing back. 

Oh, okay, my right ankle is still in trouble - broke it in 2015 and while I now have full mobility there, the pins and plate make it hard for me to stand on it very long. 

Hey, the top part of me is fine!


----------



## Explosive

I felt older when I was fat, just did not know it until I lost weight, now I'm slim feel young again. I'm 65.


----------

